# Excel translate



## eanalyst (Apr 29, 2009)

I would be very grateful if someone could guide me on this one.

Working on multilingual excel sheets there is often the need to convert one language to another. is there some way an excel sheet can be translated from one language to another without having to copy and paste each cell in google translate or similar??

Possibly integrate the google translate tool into excel to change language from a multi language option button?


D


----------



## schielrn (Apr 29, 2009)

I have never used this, but maybe this can be of assistance?

http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29914&highlight=translate+formulas

Hope that helps and post back to let us know if any of the things in that post work.


----------



## schielrn (Apr 29, 2009)

I also found this link that may be of assistance?

http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=351589&highlight=formula+translate+language


----------



## eanalyst (Apr 29, 2009)

Many thanks

My concern is more related to translating the text in the excel to another language. If i have a balance sheet or a cash flow statement in Russian language how do i convert it to english? the text needs to be converted to english and the numbers are just fine


----------

